# Some love from Queens NY



## crisanju (May 1, 2008)

Hello fellow make-up lovers!

I'm an aspiring make-up artist. I'm taking Basic Make-up at Lia Schorr Institute in NYC. It was listed as an approved school in the MAC Pro website. I want to be one of their MAC Pro students so I joined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had one class so far so it's too early to rate. If anyone has been there please share the wealth of knowledge you gained or any other comments/reviews. 

I'm a huge MAC fan, but I also like to play with Bobbi Brown and anything else I can get my hands on but those two are my majors. I'm into aryuvedic skin care or anything remotely herbal. 

I have disgusting oily acneic skin. So if you have some products to recommend please share that too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol As you can see I love learning and will appreciate any hints/tips on good stuff. 

Anyway. Let me tell you a little about me. I graduated from Rutgers with a BS in 2007 and got married in September 2007 as well. I'm some sort of medical assistant in my day job but take make-up classes on weekends. This being the reason I choose Lia Schorr instead of MUD or NYBS which look like they are the hardcores for makeup artists. That and with my college loans I can't afford them at this moment. I do want to take some of those master classes if they are open to me once I get my Student membership. Has anyone had any experience there? Let me know and recommend any affordable weekend school in NYC. I'll love ya! 

So about my makeup style. I'm into ethnic makeup. Indian/Middle Eastern anything dramatic and fashionable. No shy colors for me! I love men in drag too. I don't know why. But ever since I was young I used to force my dad to wear makeup. Maybe because my mom would never let me play with makeup on her I don't know. I guess I sound like a freak. But I'm pretty boring in real life and my husband is very manly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss my cousin he just died he used to let me put makeup on him too. Anyway, I always collected pictures of beautiful makeup from magazines since middle school and just this past weekend in my first class our teacher told us we need to prepare a morgue for our final project. I guess I had the makeup artist in me all along? I was also a bit of an art geek in high school. I'm a mix Puerto Rican/Dominican but most people say I look egyptian. 

Well that's my intro in a nutshell. Kinda long. Sorry for that. I'm just sharing some love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to being part of this lovely community !
Ciao


----------



## AppleDiva (May 1, 2008)

to Specktra!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

here and many greetings to NY!!


----------

